# apple ID erstellen



## 19master94 (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mir eine Apple ID erstellen. Aber ich weiß nicht was für eine Zahlungsmethode ich auswählen muss damit ich mit einer Itunes Geschenkkarte einkaufen kann.

Kann mir jemand sagen wass ich auswählen muss?

PS: ich hab noch keine Itunes Karte werde mir aber bald eien Kaufen.


----------



## hydro (28. November 2010)

Einfach ClickandBuy account einrichten, ist am einfachsten. 
Dann einfach bei iTunes auf deinen account klicken (oben rechte Ecke ) und Gutscheincode einlösen.


----------



## 19master94 (28. November 2010)

wird dann allles über den Gutscheincode abgerechnet


----------



## midnight (28. November 2010)

Kauf einfach etwas kostenloses im Appstore. Dann wirst du aufgefordert einen Account zu erstellen und kannst "keine Zahlungsmetohde" angeben.


----------



## 19master94 (28. November 2010)

das geht nicht, mann muss eien Zahlungsmethode auswählen.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. November 2010)

@19master94: Doch so geht es, aber es muss zwingend etwas kostenloses sein.
So hab' ich es übrigens auch geschafft, hunderte Apps zu laden, ohne etwas kaufen zu können


----------



## 19master94 (28. November 2010)

ok ihr hattet recht es geht doch

danke für die Hilfe


----------

